# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Win2000 hat Lilo aus dem MBR gelöscht, wie nun Linux booten?

## Pfanni

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein Win2000 neu installiert. Bei der Installation hat dies wohl meinen MBR überschrieben und LILO gelöscht. Wie kann ich denn jetzt wieder mein SuSe Linux 8.0 booten? Habe nur eine Festplatte eingebaut. Installiert dürfte Linux noch sein, da ich Windows bei der Installation nur erlaubt habe seine C:-Partition neu zu formatieren. Habe mal versucht mit der ersten Linux-CD zu booten und habe da dann ausgewählt dass ein installiertes System gebootet werden soll. Da muss ich dann ja noch angeben wo Linux auf ser Platte sein soll. Habe da dann hda0 bis hda9 probiert. Aber ohne Erfolg. Es konnte kein Kernel gefunden werden.
Mein System besteht aus 3 WinPartitionen (C,D: NTFS, E: FAt32 und 2 Linuxpartitionen, wovon eine die Swap ist)

Als Linux Newbie steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlach oder besser vor verschlossenen Türen :-(
Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand in mein Linux rein helfden könnte.
Danke.

Grüße
Pfanni

----------


## injooh

@Pfanni, von der CD booten und manuelle Installation wählen, dann Deine Rootpartition booten, dort sollte auch der Kernel gefunden werden. Anschliessend den Lilo neu installieren, am besten auf Diskette.

----------


## Pfanni

Danke für dem klasse Tipp....genau das hab ich gebraucht um ins System zu kommen. Hab jetzt Lilo wieder in den MBR geschrieben, find ich angenehmer als auf Diskette.

cu
Pfanni

----------


## barny

Hi
mach dir trozdem ne Diskette wenn winzigweich wieder alles überbügelt :Wink:  
mfg
barny

----------

